# سلاسل الاسماء



## الفرح عنواني (29 أكتوبر 2011)

حابة يكون اسمك مميز ومعاك على طول
حابة تهدين صديقتك اختك او زوجك ومحتارة
عندي الحل تعليقة او خاتم او حلق او ميدالية
بالاسم اللي تبيغيه مطلي بماء الذهب سواء ابيض او اصفر




هذي صور من طلب زبوناتي








































الخواتم







الحلق






الكبكات









الاسعاااااااااااار


سلاسل100
حلق وكبك 120
وخواتم 80
ميداليات واساور 80
تعليقات جوال 80
تعليقة لولو كاتي 120




التوصيل
داخل الرياض وحفر الباطن يد بيد 
الرياض توصيل لحد باب البيت عن طريق مندوب ب20 ريال وحفر الباطن نتفق على مكان نتقابل فيه


باقي المدن
تحويل لحسابي نص القيمة عند الطلب
والباقي قبل الشحن 
والشحن زاجل او شحن انتي حابة ويكون عليك


ملاحظة هامة
حاب انبهكم اهم شيء مايجيه عطر



حياااااااااااااكم ربي


----------

